# Paintball fittings



## wazuck (5 Jun 2012)

I own a tmc advanced regulator. It's a cga320 fitting. I know this is a paintball thread but does anyone know if the us and uk standard are the same? I have bought an adaptor to use 88g disposables on this reg to try it but just wondering if anyone can clarify before it arrives? Thanks


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (5 Jun 2012)

I would expect that as paintball is relatively new everyone would have adopted the original American fitting, but you never know ... Hope it works out, let us know how you get on!


----------



## Mar10 (5 Jun 2012)

Dunno if it helps but a standard british CO2 extinguisher has a thread that conforms to the German DIN477, that's the old British Standard BS477


----------



## Mar10 (5 Jun 2012)

My mistake,
DIN477 is the old BS341.
It is the extinguisher itself that conforms to the old BS477


----------



## wazuck (5 Jun 2012)

That's what i figured aswell. It's such a shame nowhere does refills near me. I'll keep hunting anyway if this fitting works. Then I can just buy a paintball tank as a spare for my tmc. Yeah I believe dim477 is a British co2 standard or something can't remember. Thanks guys


----------



## spyder (5 Jun 2012)

I'm not 100% sure on paintball cylinders but your CGA 320 reg should fit the smaller homebrew cylinders, approx 600-800gms.

Just another option you can consider.


----------



## wazuck (5 Jun 2012)

Oh really. Thanks I'll look into it. My bottle that goes with it is 567g.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (5 Jun 2012)

Does this help:

http://www.teamonslaught.fsnet.co.uk/co2_info.htm


----------



## wazuck (5 Jun 2012)

I looked at this earlier and also looked at using disposable welding bottles. Tbh I should just go for an FE setup. I'd probably spend about the same. Thanks


----------



## Mar10 (5 Jun 2012)

I would mate, in the end it will work out cheaper using 2 or 5Kg extinguishers.
I picked up a gauge for £10 (Ebay), a needle valve for 9 Euros (Lunapet) and I can source CO2 Extinguishers for a good price.
Whereabouts are you?


----------



## wazuck (6 Jun 2012)

I'm in Devon. At the min the only thing stopping me is space. Plus I already own a tmc regulator and have some parts on the way to run it off 88g bottles.  I was thinking about getting the up aqua system that can be used on disposable bottles aswell has standard full size refillables. Sadly its not a side entry reg although would that matter? Thanks


----------



## Mar10 (6 Jun 2012)

It doesn't matter that it is not side entry, it will not affect the operation of the reg it just means that you will be reading the gauges on their side so no big deal.


----------



## rolexbene (6 Jun 2012)

spyder said:
			
		

> I'm not 100% sure on paintball cylinders but your CGA 320 reg should fit the smaller homebrew cylinders, approx 600-800gms.
> 
> Just another option you can consider.



In Newton abbot the was a guy on the market ran a homebrew shop and sold the Co2 chargers maybe you could see if his bottles were the same and if he did refilling??? Think his numer is 01626202180

Also is this any help 
http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.ph ... -use/page6

http://www.reefconcept.com/catalog/prod ... db41c0bf3b


----------



## wazuck (6 Jun 2012)

I'll give that guy a go mate. That adaptor looks promising. The treads look like they are cga320 on the inside but then din 477 should be of larger diameter so that would make no sense. I'm going to buy one. Why not.  oh bene. I may get my hands on another multi stage reg soon so if you wanted to build one let me know. I spoke to the guy sending my plants from plymouth today. He's put them In the post and thrown in some randoms as he's clearing out his tank for the next big delivery. I've got vase's and glass all over the place now. I'll let you what I get spare.


----------

